# I'm Not Going To Do The Intermittent Fasting This Time.



## Remy (Jul 15, 2021)

Last summer I lost about 18 pounds doing the intermittent fasting. I'd eat breakfast and then usually a smoothie about 2 or 3 PM and that was it. But it gets tiring. I've gained the weight back, plus more I'm sure.

I think I'm going to try 3 sensible meals and watch calorie counts. I fail every time. But here is to trying again. Goal is to eliminate pasta, bread for now also.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 15, 2021)

I lost 26 kg in weight about 14 years ago I did it by cutting back on carbs like bread / pasta / rice
Over the years I’ve gained back about 6 kg .

I have a nuitibullt that’s promoted for using / making smoothies but when you look at the amount of fruit in smoothies it’s a overload of sugars …..just my opinion

I was told at the time I was overweight I had  diabetes and I beat it by loosing weight and keeping it off .

When  I have my yearly check up which includes a diabetes test I have no sign of it
I was never one to eat junk food I ate to many carbs, like toast for breakfast / sandwich for lunch / slice of bread with evening meal .carbs are sugar .
For years  now I’ve eaten yoghurt for breakfast, a sandwich  ( I slice ) is full of salad or other low carb food.

 one slice of bread a day is my limit


----------



## win231 (Jul 15, 2021)

I learned that fasting doesn't work.  Your body is designed to survive & when you fast, everything slows down, including metabolism.
Diets & portion control don't work either & calories don't mean as much as the _source _of those calories & the _nutrient density_ of what you eat.
As you noted, you can lose weight with those methods - _temporarily_.
The only foods that need to be limited are _processed foods _- like the 2 you mentioned.  A processed food is one that has many ingredients that cannot be eaten in their natural state; that includes bread, pasta, chips, etc.
If 70% of your diet is fruits & vegetables (raw, when possible), legumes, nuts, etc. you will lose excess weight - "without dieting."  I do NOT limit any portions & I snack throughout the day.  I don't concern myself with calories; most unprocessed food is low in calories, anyway.
At a former weight of 405 lbs & trying everything above, that is what worked.  NO weight gain in 13 years.  170 lbs.


----------



## Devi (Jul 15, 2021)

That is fantastic, @win231!

I very much agree about the bread/pasta/chips.

My only problem is that, while my diabetes numbers have gone down to the first notch of *pre*-diabetes (which I control through eating), fruit can contain a lot of sugar, so I have to watch that.


----------



## Remy (Jul 15, 2021)

Wow @win231 That's amazing. I can't eat many raw foods anymore like broccoli or carrots. Tomatoes and salad greens are fine. Melons are out. Those things just tear my stomach up. All my stress goes to my stomach also. 

Do you ever eat any of those processed foods? I have to admit, I love bread and chips.

I did do a search on the forum and it seems some have tried the intermittent fasting but I don't think it's the best for me. I can say I wake up feeling better when I didn't eat salty junk the day before.


----------



## Remy (Jul 15, 2021)

@kadee I know bread is one of my favorite things. I put the bread I had in my freezer. I'll utilize it on days I work. I work part time but my job is demanding physically and mentally and I have to eat well on work days. 

I overbought strawberries at the farmers market yesterday. I'm eating them and some are frozen. I'll use them in smoothies with soy milk.


----------



## Devi (Jul 15, 2021)

I have to say I _love_ chips. Especially the sea salt and vinegar chips. I can only have those once in a blue moon.

Bread: I like that too, but it does put weight on fast, at least for me.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 15, 2021)

I eliminated most carbs and eat smaller portions.  Lost 10 lbs this month.


----------



## Remy (Jul 15, 2021)

@Devi I think bread does for most who gain weight. Love the stuff though and love toast.

That's fantastic @Lewkat I'll see how well I do. I'm only on day two but I at least need to get off what I gained.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 15, 2021)

Good luck Remy.  I also drink lots of water.  And this hot weather is helping as I lose my appetite when it is like this.


----------



## win231 (Jul 15, 2021)

Devi said:


> That is fantastic, @win231!
> 
> I very much agree about the bread/pasta/chips.
> 
> My only problem is that, while my diabetes numbers have gone down to the first notch of *pre*-diabetes (which I control through eating), fruit can contain a lot of sugar, so I have to watch that.


As of 11 years ago, I'm also diabetic.  I have 3-4 servings of fruit/day.  But no fruit juice; only raw, unpeeled fruit.  The peel has most of the fiber.  Fiber helps regulate blood sugar.


----------



## Devi (Jul 15, 2021)

Okay.

Actually, I do eat apples. Otherwise, pretty much no fruit. <sob!>

We do have a _great_ baked apple recipe, though.


----------



## win231 (Jul 15, 2021)

Remy said:


> Wow @win231 That's amazing. I can't eat many raw foods anymore like broccoli or carrots. Tomatoes and salad greens are fine. Melons are out. Those things just tear my stomach up. All my stress goes to my stomach also.
> 
> Do you ever eat any of those processed foods? I have to admit, I love bread and chips.
> 
> I did do a search on the forum and it seems some have tried the intermittent fasting but I don't think it's the best for me. I can say I wake up feeling better when I didn't eat salty junk the day before.


I'll have one slice of toast maybe once/week.  When I do, it's only Eziekel Flourless, which has 15 gms carbs & 3 gms fiber & is (at least) less processed.  No chips, pasta, rice or corn.  Lots of beans - the highest fiber of any food - 7 gms/half cup.  And beans have soluble fiber, which is good for regulating blood sugar and cholesterol.

What mainly causes weight gain is eating foods that require lots of insulin.  Insulin is a fat-storage hormone that is needed to metabolize carbohydrate/sugar.  Processed carbohydrates like bread, noodles, chips, deserts, etc. require a lot of insulin.  Example:  Just 1/2 cup of pasta has 40 gms carbohydrates - which become sugar when metabolized.  As much as a 12-ounce can of soda.  And who eats 1/2 cup?  I used to eat a bowl.  And that bread is a great "Appetizer."  That is how they cause weight gain; not the calories.  At our age, we're not doing hard work all day, so if we eat lots of processed carbs, they'll end up being converted to fat for storage.

If I ate as much chips, bread or pasta as I wanted to, I'd have to take much more insulin - which would mean more fat storage.


----------



## win231 (Jul 15, 2021)

Devi said:


> Okay.
> 
> Actually, I do eat apples. Otherwise, pretty much no fruit. <sob!>
> 
> We do have a _great_ baked apple recipe, though.


When I'm at a friend's house & they're one of those "Chef" types & they insist on me trying their creations, I'll have their dessert.  But that only happens once or twice a year & I have to take an extra 10-15 units of insulin.  No problem, BUT if I made a habit out of it.........well, I know exactly what would happen, & I'm not about to listen to the scale groan again.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 15, 2021)

Before our local fitness center closed(pre-Covid) I was weight training so I'd do intermittent fasting to induce my body to increase production of HGH, which aids in building muscle tissue. For me, eating dinner at 6 pm and then getting up at 6AM got my fasting to the 12 hour mark painlessly. Skipping breakfast and going to the gym, I'd spend the morning in the various Silver Sneakers classes. At hour 15 the HGH production increases, and I would do a couple hours of weight training.


----------



## Remy (Jul 16, 2021)

@Nathan I have to give up on the gym for now. It seems every time I join something adverse happens and I end up not going. Covid included. I'm walking around my apartment complex right now in the morning after I get back from feeding the fixed feral cats at my work place. At least that's free. On days I work, I walk a lot.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 16, 2021)

@Remy  walking is supreme, movement of any and all types is sooo vital to health & wellness.


----------

